# Tuners & Programmers for Gassers?



## Willybak (Oct 19, 2012)

What about tuner or programmer for Gassers? 
I just bought a 2012 F250 Super Duty with the 6.2 L, and going in I knew the Gas Mileage was not the best, although the 6.2 L seems to be more than adequate in every other way.
I planned to look into Tuners and try to discover if they indeed increase MPG, and if any increase is worth the investment and gives a payback in the same century as the purchase.

Please advise if you have Real World EXPERIENCE with these devices.

Thanks,

Willy


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure how this would work on newer trucks, or who is out there that does new fords, but for gas jobs especially having a tuned ECM usually gives the best results over off the shelf programmers.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Take your computer and get it flashed. There are lots of things to delete. On my blazer and saw. 3.2 MPH increase in miles it less than 100.00 dollars to have it flashed.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tuners/Programmers do just that - save the OEM Flash onto the handheld, and download a new tune/flash onto the computer of the vehicle. Fords respond very well to SCT/Diablo tuners and you can have custom tunes made for your truck.

Go to Ford-trucks.com and check out 5 star tuning. They have a good rep for Ford Gassers. On the gas trucks I've tuned, the shifting change alone made them worth the money and yes they give a nice seat of the pants feel as well.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

One thing I would delete would be the shift management.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Talk to Mike at 5star tuning. My 07 V10 is a completely different animal with his tunes.
You are able to select up to 3 different tunes that he sets for your truck.
I actually enjoy driving that truck now. 
Was worth the money in my opinion.


----------

